# Robbed in France



## mygalnme

Just to warn folks, we were broken into and robbed in broad daylight on the Carrefore car park in Narbonne on the way down.  They broke in through the bedroom window and took camera, phones and computer, non of which were on view, luckily they didn,t get any money or passports. We were only in the shop about 20 mins, but have been told they watch out and are in contact with walkie talkies...don,t know. I did wonder if they found nothing worth taking would they have done more damage. They took some of my clothes too....which I had just washed and ironed #####. When arrived at Villanova we were told of 4 more on there who had lost the lot and new passports had taken 3 weeks and cost 500 pounds from the British embassy. We were told by Lifesure we can,t claim off van insurance because it was left un-attended????? so we are supposed to be in it 24/7 are we, I,m not saying anymore....going to sort it when we get home.
Well its not going to get us down or spoil our holiday   just hope our luck is about to change after recent events..  
Margaret


----------



## andyandsue

*common problem*

its a common tactic, and we shouldnt be suprised that supermarkets are watched by car theives , a tactic used by pickpockets is to sit in a car near the trolleys and watch where u put your purse after getting your euro out for the trolleys, jobs half done for them as they follow u in . DONT LEAVE YOUR VAN UN ATTENDED IN A SUPERMARKET CAR PARK AND HAVE A EURO READY ...WE PAINT OURS WITH TIPPEX AND KEEP IT ON THE DASH( OTHER IDEAS WELCOME)


----------



## cabby

well I am surprised about that happening so far down, or is it happening along the Med coast line now.
sorry to hear the troubles, glad it has not stopped you carrying on your trip.
will now contact my insurance and check.suggest others do the same.

cabby


----------



## Zepp

Sorry to hear you were robbed but good news is you are both ok and try not to let it spoil your trip .


Did you have your alarm on when you were broken into as we always forget to set ours not that the alarm would stop them.


----------



## Rapide561

*Robbed*

Hi

I am sorry to read about this, but looking at my insurance, I am in the same boat re coverage with motor home insurance, but travel insurance seem to suggest that a motorhome can be left unattended, where as a motor car cannot be left unattanded in respect of belongings.

No one was hurt though, and a window is fixable. That's the important thing in the grand scheme of it all.

Russell


----------



## loddy

I heard this several times when I was in Spain and in all cases the motor home was parked well away from the shop in the corner of the car park, I always park as close to the shop as possible where there is people milling about

Loddy


----------



## Zebedee

So if your van insurance includes the contents (as many, if not most do I believe) you have to be in the van when stuff is nicked or you can't claim?

I'm not calling anyone a fibber, but I find that difficult to believe!!

A lot of insurance companies will have their phone lines overloaded tomorrow methinks! Ours will certainly be getting a call from me.

Dave


----------



## bozzer

Hi

Sorry to hear of this, you're certainly having a rotten time over the last few months.

We were broken into whilst parked at Girona a few years ago now, we were just glad we didn't come back whilst they were in there. We claimed on the house insurance for the camera which was stolen. The limit on our Mhome insurance was too low.

Onward and upward. Are you heading to Tropicana this year

Jan


----------



## 113016

Bad news my friend, so sorry and it takes time to get over it and trust again 8O 
I must admit that I only leave our van unattended in the smaller town supermarkets but I am extra careful to the extreme  
Hope you recover and have a great time to make up for this evil act


----------



## peedee

Sorry to read of your troubles, bad luck. It does happen but more usually in the summer peak months. The Costa Brava supermarkets are notorious for it. I expect the slow down in economies and rising unemployment is to blame. A dog is a better deterrent than an alarm, mine gets quite angry if anyone even looks through the window.

peedee


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Sorry to hear of you experience.

Narbonne was one place we were planning to stop next week so we will be extra careful.


----------



## Jean-Luc

So sorry that you fell victim, I suppose it's an increasing risk for all of us.
Most times I remain in the van while SWMBO gets the groceries or visa versa. 
If we both leave the van I set one of the walkie talkies (8Km range ones) to VOX and take the other.
While I still remain concerned for the safety of the van at least if the alarm goes off I will hear it and be able to go immediately to check what is going on.


----------



## Hezbez

Jean-Luc said:


> If we both leave the van I set one of the walkie talkies (8Km range ones) to VOX and take the other.
> While I still remain concerned for the safety of the van at least if the alarm goes off I will hear it and be able to go immediately to check what is going on.


That sounds like a great idea - does anyone else do this?


----------



## jud

hi mygalnme this has been going on for years we are a magnet for thieves. passports are worth a lot of money for they are the gateway to England and we are just the same as any other tourist . cameras - jewellery -money - sat navs e.t.c . i was talking to a man who had his cab door pulled up from the bottom still to small for a man but not a child that is determination to get . i ALWAYS stay with the m/h while the wife goes in supermarket if we stay on a site that looks a bit dodgy we don't go out and we have a good size safe bolted to the chassis . i have wrote this so it could help someone keep safe . MYGALNME we know what its like we had our house turned over the main thing is you are safe .jud p.s the thieves sit and wait for you parking up and walking away from your m/h :evil:


----------



## kc10

Sorry to hear about this but thanks for sharing it. We'll definitely be extra careful next trip. 

We had become a bit complacent about this last time and then heard of people we know who were robbed like you but in a Lidl Car Park in Spain. The van was parked in front of the shop but worse still they had a dog in it which was sacked afterwards. Since then one of us stays in the van the other goes into the shop and if we both want to go in we go separately. 

Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip. 

Keith


----------



## SilverF1

Sorry about your losses, Margaret and Tony; many thanks for the timely warning.


----------



## Zepp

Jean-Luc said:


> So sorry that you fell victim, I suppose it's an increasing risk for all of us.
> Most times I remain in the van while SWMBO gets the groceries or visa versa.
> If we both leave the van I set one of the walkie talkies (8Km range ones) to VOX and take the other.
> While I still remain concerned for the safety of the van at least if the alarm goes off I will hear it and be able to go immediately to check what is going on.


What a good idea using the walkie talkies we will do the same when we set the alarm


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hezbez said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we both leave the van I set one of the walkie talkies (8Km range ones) to VOX and take the other.
> While I still remain concerned for the safety of the van at least if the alarm goes off I will hear it and be able to go immediately to check what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great idea - does anyone else do this?
Click to expand...

Yes we also do this, We also have the Caravan Defender alarm system and set it every time, They phone you as soon as the alarm goes, we tested it on about 4 occasions at different times and each time with 3 mins got the phone call

Our sets are the Intek MT 5050 on high power.


----------



## karlb

jud said:


> hi mygalnme this has been going on for years we are a magnet for thieves. passports are worth a lot of money for they are the gateway to England and we are just the same as any other tourist . cameras - jewellery -money - sat navs e.t.c . i was talking to a man who had his cab door pulled up from the bottom still to small for a man but not a child that is determination to get . i ALWAYS stay with the m/h while the wife goes in supermarket if we stay on a site that looks a bit dodgy we don't go out and we have a good size safe bolted to the chassis . i have wrote this so it could help someone keep safe . MYGALNME we know what its like we had our house turned over the main thing is you are safe .jud p.s the thieves sit and wait for you parking up and walking away from your m/h :evil:


whats the point in going on holiday if you dont get out of the van?


----------



## eurajohn

Hi and commiserations, we were broken into in exactly that car park in 2000 although owned by a different supermarket chain then, at the time they had security patrols in the parking area which didn't help. Our van at the time was a Pilote Galaxy and the thieves levered off the bottom half of the habitation door it was the stable door type. As to insurance claim, we went around in circles between the van insurance and the travel insurance, the van insurance would only pay for the door repair, as we told them about our travel insurance and the travel one insisted we should claim on our house insurance and so on, after a long tussle we ended up getting nothing for the lost contents! 
Never wasted money on travel insurance after that.
As a slight re-assurance we've holidayed in various motorhomes in France (lived here for 4 years now) since 1988 usually several times a year and that was our only nasty experience


----------



## jud

karlb said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi mygalnme this has been going on for years we are a magnet for thieves. passports are worth a lot of money for they are the gateway to England and we are just the same as any other tourist . cameras - jewellery -money - sat navs e.t.c . i was talking to a man who had his cab door pulled up from the bottom still to small for a man but not a child that is determination to get . i ALWAYS stay with the m/h while the wife goes in supermarket if we stay on a site that looks a bit dodgy we don't go out and we have a good size safe bolted to the chassis . i have wrote this so it could help someone keep safe . MYGALNME we know what its like we had our house turned over the main thing is you are safe .jud p.s the thieves sit and wait for you parking up and walking away from your m/h :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> whats the point in going on holiday if you dont get out of the van?
Click to expand...

 hi karlb if you look at the post again you will see i said IF the site is dodgy and IF it is we soon move on prevention is better than cure jud


----------



## geraldandannie

So sorry to hear your sad tale, Margaret and Tony.

Last autumn, we were heading towards the Cote d'Azur, but were put off by a tale of a van being broken into at a supermarket.

We often both go into supermarkets, but always switch the alarm on, and leave the dog in the van. However, when we visited Millau, I felt uneasy about the supermarket car park there. I don't know why. So I stayed behind.

Such a shame.

Gerald


----------



## kaori

*Narbonne Robberies*

We live in this region and there are lot of Gypsies around here and they are usually hanging around the car park on Carrefour we have been approached by them asking for money.
Beware!!

The dog stops in the car or motorhome!!


----------



## eddievanbitz

Having spent over twenty years talking to people that have had their motorhomes stolen and broken into there are a couple of tips that I would pass on. 

At the big hyper markets if you do all go in, walk past the "shopping skips" (big trolleys) walk past the smaller trolleys and pick up a small basket :? 

Irrespective of how much cheese and wine you intend to buy! It only takes a couple of minutes to pop back out and get a shopping "cart" more suitable to your needs. 

The thing is that if your seen arriving at the hyper market, driving a foreign motorhome, it is so simple for a young accomplice to follow you into the foyer or trolley park to see what you collect! 

Little basket little time to rob you. Big shopping skip? A clear indication that you intend to be in the complex ages! 

Re mobiles and radios! Like some other systems, our security system has a pager option which will alert you in a few seconds if your motorhome security system is triggered. 

Keep an eye on the status bar as you walk around the hyper market. The logic behind this is that certain areas of some supermarkets have so much electrical interference because of air conditioning, lighting, freezers etc that you would struggle to get any radio signal. 

If your phone display shows no signal try to spend a little less time in that particular area. 

Many people think that dogs have a great deterrent value. This is the case with some dogs. Lyn my wife and I have one a half great big hairy German Shepherds (Sabre 6 years and Shadow 16 weeks) Some people are terrified of dogs and some are not. However, I often get told at shows and exhibitions that "we don't need an alarm as I have a nasty dog" 

The bubble immediately bursts when you enquire how bad their van must smell if the dog is allowed to pee and poo inside! and worse that it is unkind to the dog! The owner then explains (feeling quite hurt that you would even consider him or her to be a bad dog owner) that the dogs gets loads of long walks and time out of the van! 

Of course at this point you simply smile and suggest that that would be the time you would break in! BUT BEFORE I get loads of PM's about the effectiveness of a dog a big dog bowl half full of water outside the door is a good way to make a potential thief uneasy. 

If you are going to adopt this, close a couple of blinds so a visual recky is difficult and ambiguous a possibly the radio on tuned to a music and chat programme for good measure. 

I have also seen this technique used with three or four very large pairs of well worn trainers being left outside. This is of course better for animal lovers who hate the idea of animals being exploited, even if they are only imaginary animals :wink: 

The ambiguity that half closed blinds and noise creates in very real. Imaging leaving say a extractor on over a hob and windows arranged in such a way that a clear view inside the van is very difficult. In a busy car park perhaps it is better to find a nice deserted motorhome parked up on it's own around the back where there is definitely no one in the van.

One most important golden rule. Never loose sight of the fact that stuff is only stuff, belongings are things that your cherishing at that time! Possible destined to be thrown away in a skip in 12 months time. Most of us have insurance and those of you that don't what are you doing wasting your money on holiday and hyper market shopping for? you should be buying insurance!

Seriously though. I have had my fair share of chasing people and feeling outraged over the years, but is it worth getting stabbed or worse getting into a situation where a loved one is injured over your inability to give up a couple of Pink Floyd CD's some cash and some documents? 

I am not being flippant. Take sensible precautions, use common sense, enjoy yourselves with a little "kidology or theatre" don't leave valuables on display, get a decent alarm system if you can (and have it checked and maintained :twisted but above all else ejoy yourselves.

Lyn and I have travelled all over Europe in the last 23 years from our twenties with our growing family. Nick our youngest is 18 this year and there are photos of him on our stand at the Peterborough show when he was three days old! so we really are a motorhoming family. When travelling through France we always use Aires despite what some think, we always have and we always will.

I would like to say that "I'm not an expert on this" but I am, so if any one has any worries that they can't find answers to please PM me and I will try to answer them, if I can't I have a team of people that should be able to or at least know who to ask!

Eddie


----------



## MEES

Our dog would lick them to death and I guess they have a back up plan - dog biscuits. I would be more worried about then hurting or stealing the dog. :roll: 

They could have the camera etc but if he was stolen or hurt we wouldnt get over it


----------



## bazzeruk

I would be interested to hear the responses you get from the insurance companies. Has anyone experienced this in the UK?


----------



## ourden

Be wary of this also, read somewhere else this happened in Belgium, but this was in UK
so not just here. This is someone else not me.

I locked my car. As I walked away I heard my car door unlock. I went back and locked my car again three times. Each time, as soon as I started to walk away, I would hear it unlock again!! Naturally alarmed, I looked around and there were two guys sitting in a car in the fire lane next to the store. They were obviously watching me intently, and there was no doubt they were somehow involved in this very weird situation . I quickly chucked the errand I was on, jumped in my car and sped away. I went straight t o the police station, told them what had happened, and found out I was part of a new, and very successful, scheme being used to gain entry into cars Two weeks later, my friend's son had a similar happening....
While traveling, my friend's son stopped at a roadside rest to use the bathroom. When he came out to his car less than 4-5 minutes later, someone had gotten into his car and stolen his cell phone, laptop computer, GPS navigator, briefcase.....you name it. He called the police and since there were no signs of his car being broken into, the police told him he had been a victim of the latest robbery tactic -- there is a device that robbers are using now to clone your security code when you lock your doors on your car using your key-chain locking device..

They sit a distance away and watch for their next victim. They know you are going inside of the store, restaurant, or bathroom and that they now have a few minutes to steal and run. The police officer said to manually lock your car door-by hitting the lock button inside the car -- that way if there is someone sitting in a parking lot watching for their next victim, it will not be you.

When you hit the lock button on your car upon exiting, it does not send the security code, but if you walk away and use the door lock on your key chain, it sends the code through the airwaves where it can be instantly stolen.
This is very real.

Be wisely aware of what you just read and please pass this note on. Look how many times we all lock our doors with our remote just to be sure we remembered to lock them -- and bingo, someone has our code...and whatever was in our car.


----------



## eddievanbitz

ourden said:


> Be wary of this also, read somewhere else this happened in Belgium, but this was in UK
> so not just here. This is someone else not me.
> 
> I locked my car. As I walked away I heard my car door unlock. I went back and locked my car again three times. Each time, as soon as I started to walk away, I would hear it unlock again!! Naturally alarmed, I looked around and there were two guys sitting in a car in the fire lane next to the store. They were obviously watching me intently, and there was no doubt they were somehow involved in this very weird situation . I quickly chucked the errand I was on, jumped in my car and sped away. I went straight t o the police station, told them what had happened, and found out I was part of a new, and very successful, scheme being used to gain entry into cars Two weeks later, my friend's son had a similar happening....
> While traveling, my friend's son stopped at a roadside rest to use the bathroom. When he came out to his car less than 4-5 minutes later, someone had gotten into his car and stolen his cell phone, laptop computer, GPS navigator, briefcase.....you name it. He called the police and since there were no signs of his car being broken into, the police told him he had been a victim of the latest robbery tactic -- there is a device that robbers are using now to clone your security code when you lock your doors on your car using your key-chain locking device..
> 
> They sit a distance away and watch for their next victim. They know you are going inside of the store, restaurant, or bathroom and that they now have a few minutes to steal and run. The police officer said to manually lock your car door-by hitting the lock button inside the car -- that way if there is someone sitting in a parking lot watching for their next victim, it will not be you.
> 
> When you hit the lock button on your car upon exiting, it does not send the security code, but if you walk away and use the door lock on your key chain, it sends the code through the airwaves where it can be instantly stolen.
> This is very real.
> 
> Be wisely aware of what you just read and please pass this note on. Look how many times we all lock our doors with our remote just to be sure we remembered to lock them -- and bingo, someone has our code...and whatever was in our car.


Thatcham approved security systems have encrypted codes, and just to be on the safe side the same code is never used twice, so even if a code could be captured and decoded, all the thief would have is the last, and deleted code.

Eddie


----------



## pippin

Thanks ourden, but I have a feeling this story has suffered the Chinese Whispers treatment.

Clues? It sounds very Transatlantic to me.

_someone had *gotten* into his car and stolen his *cell* phone,_

While "cell" or "cellular" phone is the correct definition, here in UK we use the word "mobile" and in French it is "portable".


----------



## Mike48

I've slept overnight at the Narbonne Carrefour car park a few times and there has never been a problem. Indeed one year a Frenchman told me had been there for a week and I noticed his washing on the bushes. A few motorhomers overnight there.

Alternatively, for those of a nervous disposition there is always the Aire across the road. There's a hole in the fence so you can get into Carrefour easily and avoids about a 10 minute walk. The Aire is now barriered and requires a credit card. There's a free bus into the town.


----------



## mygalnme

Thanks for all hints and tips. We have been coming to France for 20yrs or more and never felt insecure when shopping. We have tried to be vigulant and will be even more so now. The insurance say claim off your house policy? well thats unattended at the moment isn,t it? I did say why insure MOTORHOMES, the clue being in the second part should mean we are living in it...and that was when they said we are the insurers not the brokers gave me a 0845 num to ring which is useless from here would take all day to get through all the selections....so leaving till we get home as I said. We are at Tropicana Sue and received a lovely welcome everyone so helpful too and lots here we met last year, so going to enjoy ourselves and try and put it behind us, can,t print what I called them :lol: :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## 113016

Thats the spirit Margaret 
There is nothing you can do about it (what is done is done) so don't let it take over and spoil your holiday
Have a great time for the remainder of your holiday


----------



## Briarose

Hi Margaret and Tony

I am really sorry to hear that this has happened to you, but glad also to see that you are determined to carry on and enjoy your holiday.

I remember reading about a MH being broken into before our 1st trip down to Portugal whilst parked at a supermarket.....but the thieves had actually then taken the MH complete with two dogs (Yorkies if I recall correctly). This made me very wary so my Husband stayed in the MH when we called at supermarkets.

I would hate to find my dogs gone, and never knowing what happened to them is something I just couldn't bear. I guess a potential thief could also throw a dog out of a MH if they so wished.

I do like knowing my two are alert when we are all in the mh though.


----------



## wakk44

A sad tale but one that is becoming more commonplace unfortunately.

I intend to do the same as Briarose above and stop in the motorhome whilst mrs wakk does the shopping when abroad,which is a shame as we did like to shop together.


----------



## bozzer

Hi Margaret

Glad to hear you are with friends at Tropicana. We'll be there beginning of Feb.

Thanks for the warning just makes you more aware. We have always gone into a supermarket together having locked and alarmed the Mhome - will think twice about that now if near large city.

Nette - Our friends left dog in locked caravan on a site with wheel locks etc and in England, came back no caravan. Rang their tracker service and caravan apprehended down M1 with dog still in. Not an experience they want to go through again but they were making a hospital visit so couldn't take the dog.

Jan


----------



## Zozzer

Sorry to hear about the break in, but thanks for the heads up.

Whenever we call at a supermarket or shop my wife get really narky with me because I won't go in with her. I always insist on there being one of us in the MH whilst the other leaves the vehicle,
which my wife thinks is just an excuse for getting out of doing the shopping. I may be paranoid about safety, but I always feel it's better to be safe than sorry.

I will certainly be getting my wife to read this thread when she gets home.


----------



## dikyenfo

I always use walkie-talkies set to vox/receive and plug the earphone i n during shopping.
Window locks take 5 secs to open using bent probe under the rubber.
Fasten brass locks under all window handles and drill the handles to fit a pair of split rings and fasten this under the sliding bar of the cupboard locks.
To be able to trigger the vox you must put separate zone alarms [6quid each] so that each part of the van has a really loud alarm. The van one is loud outside but not enough to set off the vox.
Chain the front doors and exit from van door and secure with the Fiamma arm and again with the separate arm lock.
This is necessary these days but when I had a lock barral destroyed by thieves Narbonne has great MH service places and v. helpful they were too.
My walkies are 30 mile range and come from China. and are capable of transmitting thouugh buildings.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Hi Margaret, sorry to hear your tale of woe, and thanks for the warning about the Narbonne Carrefour security situation. At least you weren't gassed ...

Like others, when touring abroad we take turns to do the shopping while the other stays in the Van. Likewise at aires and petrol stations on the French Autoroutes - we keep an eye out for anybody approaching the MH in case they interfere with the tyres.

In the UK, last year I had a worrying encounter in the car park of the Asda Wal-Mart superstore at Cribbs Causeway, near Bristol. It's a popular shopping destination for MHers. A couple of young Eastern European men in an old Renault Clio were cruising sowly through the car park. They pulled up near me when I parked, on the pretext of asking in broken English for directions to some improbable place many miles away. I think they wanted to check if I was local or just a tourist, and whether the Van was full of leisure gear. [It wasn't; this was just a local shopping trip.]

I walked towards the store entrance then turned back because they were still hanging around, driving slowly not far from my Van. I went inside and told the Customer Services to ask store Security to keep an eye on these men. I gave a description plus the registration of their car. I then went straight back to my Van and saw that these men were still lurking, with no sign of the Security blokes, so I drove off.

Security at supermarkets seems to be 99% focused on watching what happens inside the store and about 1% paying attention to dirty deeds in the car park, which is inadequately covered by CCTV or other proper security. If you were to try selling stuff in their car park, there would be a very rapid response from store Security, naturally.

You have to stay alert everywhere nowadays and think defensively.

SD


----------



## jedi

Sorry about this misfortune. Being single I have to leave the van unattended. I will be more vigilant at supermarkets in future. Having said that, I worry about it far more in England than in any other European country. I read a report where the statistics showed UK as the country with the most vehicle crime in the EU. So while we must be vigilant it certainly isn't more of a problem abroad than in this, less than crimefree, country.

Jed


----------



## Briarose

bozzer said:


> Hi Margaret
> 
> Glad to hear you are with friends at Tropicana. We'll be there beginning of Feb.
> 
> Thanks for the warning just makes you more aware. We have always gone into a supermarket together having locked and alarmed the Mhome - will think twice about that now if near large city.
> 
> Nette - Our friends left dog in locked caravan on a site with wheel locks etc and in England, came back no caravan. Rang their tracker service and caravan apprehended down M1 with dog still in. Not an experience they want to go through again but they were making a hospital visit so couldn't take the dog.
> 
> Jan


Oh how awful. I would be devastated. I guess you always think you are pretty safe once on a site.

Thank god the caravan and dog were found quickly.


----------



## Zebedee

Report back from our insurance company as promised early in this thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-989137.html#989137

Dave


----------



## androidGB

dikyenfo said:


> My walkies are 30 mile range and come from China. and are capable of transmitting thouugh buildings.


Doubt if you'd get anywhere near 30 miles irrespective of where they were manufactured.

But should work well in the circumstances being discussed.

Andrew


----------



## jhelm

Frankly I find this whole conversation a bit odd. Am I to assume that the only place my van might be broken into is at a supermarket parking lot. Yes it may be more likely there but certainly not the only place. The concept that one person has to always be inside doesn't exactly fit my idea of motor home touring, except for those times when we only intend to be out for a brief time and don't want to secure stuff. We've only been into this for 3 years so far. Our typical trip consists of a lot of moving around, parking on streets while visiting various attractions, going on hikes, etc. and most of our overnighting has been in parking lots, and other areas very exposed. We often leave the MH and go off with the bicycles, a sure sign that we intend to be gone for a while.

If I read this all correctly it's just a matter of time until we get robbed. An alarm system won't stop anyone in most places since they are pretty much ignored by everyone and the police never respond. To me the only really safe solution is then to take all the valuables, one can carry with one and put the rest in a locked up somewhat hidden area that would take more that a couple of minutes to break into. I have read that most robbers are in a out in just a few minutes. So the more difficult it is to find stuff the better. And finally it seems we will just have to accept the inevitable loss when it comes. Best advice is probably don't leave anything behind you are not willing to lose.


----------



## androidGB

ourden said:


> Be wary of this also, read somewhere else this happened in Belgium, but this was in UK
> so not just here. This is someone else not me.
> 
> I locked my car. As I walked away I heard my car door unlock. I went back and locked my car again three times. Each time, as soon as I started to walk away, I would hear it unlock again!! Naturally alarmed, I looked around and there were two guys sitting in a car in the fire lane next to the store. They were obviously watching me intently, and there was no doubt they were somehow involved in this very weird situation . I quickly chucked the errand I was on, jumped in my car and sped away. I went straight t o the police station, told them what had happened, and found out I was part of a new, and very successful, scheme being used to gain entry into cars Two weeks later, my friend's son had a similar happening....
> While traveling, my friend's son stopped at a roadside rest to use the bathroom. When he came out to his car less than 4-5 minutes later, someone had gotten into his car and stolen his cell phone, laptop computer, GPS navigator, briefcase.....you name it. He called the police and since there were no signs of his car being broken into, the police told him he had been a victim of the latest robbery tactic -- there is a device that robbers are using now to clone your security code when you lock your doors on your car using your key-chain locking device..
> 
> They sit a distance away and watch for their next victim. They know you are going inside of the store, restaurant, or bathroom and that they now have a few minutes to steal and run. The police officer said to manually lock your car door-by hitting the lock button inside the car -- that way if there is someone sitting in a parking lot watching for their next victim, it will not be you.
> 
> When you hit the lock button on your car upon exiting, it does not send the security code, but if you walk away and use the door lock on your key chain, it sends the code through the airwaves where it can be instantly stolen.
> This is very real.
> 
> Be wisely aware of what you just read and please pass this note on. Look how many times we all lock our doors with our remote just to be sure we remembered to lock them -- and bingo, someone has our code...and whatever was in our car.


Yep as Pippin has mentioned this is another urban myth

See Snopes this has been out there since June 2008.

The problem with people passing on these pearls of wisdom, (with the best of intentions) is that it causes uneccesary worry to a lot of people.

It is obvious that a lot of folk are quite concerned for their safety and their valuables, and quite frankly I wonder why some bother with motorhoming.

I know I wouldn't if I was that concerned.

Andrew


----------



## Zebedee

androidGB said:


> It is obvious that a lot of folk are quite concerned for their safety and their valuables, and quite frankly I wonder why some bother with motorhoming.
> Andrew


Hi Andrew

It always intrigues me that folk are paranoid about leaving the van for an hour or two, but forget that while they are away on holiday for weeks or months their home is very obviously unoccupied. 8O

Oh hell . . . something else to worry about!!!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## wakk44

Zebedee said:


> .......... while they are away on holiday for weeks or months their home is very obviously unoccupied...........
> Dave


Not so Dave,

We have a 17 year old in charge :wink:

Oh dear that worries me more than burglars 8O


----------



## Zebedee

:lol: @ Steve


----------



## pippin

When we leave the van to go shopping I am *really* paranoid.

I actually glance back at the van as we enter the supermarket just to check if ne'er-do-wells are lurking.

And then we get on with the shopping without a carrefour in the world!!


----------



## androidGB

Zebedee said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious that a lot of folk are quite concerned for their safety and their valuables, and quite frankly I wonder why some bother with motorhoming.
> Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew
> 
> It always intrigues me that folk are paranoid about leaving the van for an hour or two, but forget that while they are away on holiday for weeks or months their home is very obviously unoccupied. 8O
> 
> Oh hell . . . something else to worry about!!!! :roll:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I hope you realise the gravity of what you have just done, Dave


----------



## androidGB

If you go shopping with my wife, it's safer to leave your wallet in an unattended van than take it with you.  


Andrew


----------



## Jean-Luc

androidGB said:


> If you go shopping with my wife, it's safer to leave your wallet in an unattended van than take it with you.
> 
> Andrew


Naughty, but I like it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

Our little puppy is tasked with our security!
This is him sleeping, imagine what he's like awake!


----------



## eddievanbitz

jhelm said:


> If I read this all correctly it's just a matter of time until we get robbed. An alarm system won't stop anyone in most places since they are pretty much ignored by everyone and the police never respond.


Perhaps more true 10 years ago but certainly not now.

Caravan Guard have just released their latest figures and report: Claims for theft of and from Motorcaravans decreased by almost 50% between January and September 2010 as opposed to the same period last year. They attribute the fall to the security conscious motorhome owner, as well as ever improving security products such as hi tech tracking devices and alarms. (Quote taken from February 2010 MMM)

Very interesting reading can be found here : http://www.europol.europa.eu This is the web site of the European Law Enforcement Agency. In one of their reports they state 


> Modus operandi
> 
> It is clear that the modus operandi of the groups evolve as quickly as the circumstances change. A few years ago, it was quite a simple matter for the thieves to break into a parked car.
> 
> However, since most of the cars are now being equipped with very sophisticated locks, alarms,immobilisers and other security features, other methods have been used. Increasingly car- and home-jacking is the method used to obtain the vehicles


The whole report can be downloaded : http://www.europol.europa.eu/public...views/overview-Motor_vehicle_crime_2006_1.pdf

The reason that car parks were being discussed is that car parks outside super markets tend to be places where motorhomes are broken into.

I would rather leave my motorhome on a deserted beach in Spain and go for a four hour walk than leave it in the middle of a busy car park in or near a city centre.

As for imported illegal radios, I don't know. The laws are made for everyones benefit. Presumably they should have their power restricted so as to give anyone else that want to use a walkie talkie a chance. Using illegal equipment, taking things without paying, breaking into motorhomes..all breaking the law so I wouldn't condone it.

Eddie


----------



## mygalnme

bozzer said:


> Hi Margaret
> 
> Glad to hear you are with friends at Tropicana. We'll be there beginning of Feb.
> 
> Thanks for the warning just makes you more aware. We have always gone into a supermarket together having locked and alarmed the Mhome - will think twice about that now if near large city.
> 
> Nette - Our friends left dog in locked caravan on a site with wheel locks etc and in England, came back no caravan. Rang their tracker service and caravan apprehended down M1 with dog still in. Not an experience they want to go through again but they were making a hospital visit so couldn't take the dog.
> 
> Jan


Sorry Jan I called you Sue aia think..lights on nobody in again :lol: we are here till Jan 29th then go Almafra for month then coming back for few more weeks, so might bump into you
Marg


----------



## Rapide561

*Travelling*

My trips overseas are a 50-50 mixture of me on my own or with someone. When there are two of us, the motorhome is not unattended unless on a campsite - and I know problems can happen there too. When I stop at services on my own, I do not leave the van.

The dogs I have owned in the past would probably have opened the door and let people in.

I do however have a DECOY wallet - I think that is the word. I leave my wallet somewhere where it can be seen from inside the motorhome but not the outside. Inside it is a load of old Polish Zloty, some Austrian Shillings, a load of old tat and a cheque book from an account I no longer hold. Hopefully, if someone broke in, they would see that and think, ah a jackpot and leg it before rummaging about for stuff.

A safe bolted to the floor is a good idea.

Russell


----------



## mygalnme

:lol: :lol: had to laugh at Jhelm...don,t leave anything behind you don,t want to lose and quite a few have said leave the wife/hubby in while you go shopping.
Mine is more worried about letting me loose in a shop without him
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jhelm

mygalnme said:


> :lol: :lol: had to laugh at Jhelm...don,t leave anything behind you don,t want to lose and quite a few have said leave the wife/hubby in while you go shopping.
> Mine is more worried about letting me loose in a shop without him
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


So now I understand the logic.


----------



## Pammy

eddievanbitz said:


> jhelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I read this all correctly it's just a matter of time until we get robbed. An alarm system won't stop anyone in most places since they are pretty much ignored by everyone and the police never respond.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps more true 10 years ago but certainly not now.
> 
> Caravan Guard have just released their latest figures and report: Claims for theft of and from Motorcaravans decreased by almost 50% between January and September 2010 as opposed to the same period last year. They attribute the fall to the security conscious motorhome owner, as well as ever improving security products such as hi tech tracking devices and alarms. (Quote taken from February 2010 MMM)
> 
> Very interesting reading can be found here : http://www.europol.europa.eu This is the web site of the European Law Enforcement Agency. In one of their reports they state
> 
> 
> 
> Modus operandi
> 
> It is clear that the modus operandi of the groups evolve as quickly as the circumstances change. A few years ago, it was quite a simple matter for the thieves to break into a parked car.
> 
> However, since most of the cars are now being equipped with very sophisticated locks, alarms,immobilisers and other security features, other methods have been used. Increasingly car- and home-jacking is the method used to obtain the vehicles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole report can be downloaded : http://www.europol.europa.eu/public...views/overview-Motor_vehicle_crime_2006_1.pdf
> 
> The reason that car parks were being discussed is that car parks outside super markets tend to be places where motorhomes are broken into.
> 
> I would rather leave my motorhome on a deserted beach in Spain and go for a four hour walk than leave it in the middle of a busy car park in or near a city centre.
> 
> As for imported illegal radios, I don't know. The laws are made for everyones benefit. Presumably they should have their power restricted so as to give anyone else that want to use a walkie talkie a chance. Using illegal equipment, taking things without paying, breaking into motorhomes..all breaking the law so I wouldn't condone it.
> 
> Eddie
Click to expand...

Perhaps this may have also had something to do with the reduction in caravan/motorcaravan thefts. The low-life are lying low.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-gang-suspected-half-caravan-thefts-UK.html


----------



## jedi

*Re: Travelling*



Rapide561 said:


> A safe bolted to the floor is a good idea.
> Russell


I have a good quality safe bolted through the floor to a 5mm thick stainless steel backing plate underneath the van. Valuables including camera, satnav, documents are kept here. I suppose with oxy-acetylene cutters, dynamite or the like it could be taken but it would be easier to steal the van.

Lots of good ideas on this thread - deterrents, dummy wallet etc...but if we worry too much about crime we'd never leave home (not that we're safe there either).

I personally believe I've as much chance of winning the lottery as having the van broken into so I shan't be put off travelling. Unfortunately, perhaps people visiting this site, new to motorehoming could begin to believe all motorehomers are robbed or gassed (sorry!) every time they go away.

It's very upsetting if it happens to you and these victims deserve our sympathy but it needs to be put int o perspective.

Just my view,

Jed


----------



## aguilas389

dikyenfo said:


> My walkies are 30 mile range and come from China. and are capable of transmitting thouugh buildings.


dikyenfo...............................
Can you tell me more about the radios you have please. We bought some a couple of years ago that were around 50 euros and the spec promised the earth but they were rubbish.
Tks
Marion & Mike


----------



## eddievanbitz

aguilas389 said:


> dikyenfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My walkies are 30 mile range and come from China. and are capable of transmitting thouugh buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> dikyenfo...............................
> Can you tell me more about the radios you have please. We bought some a couple of years ago that were around 50 euros and the spec promised the earth but they were rubbish.
> Tks
> Marion & Mike
Click to expand...

Errmm! If they can transmit through buildings (30 mile range?) Think what it is doing to your brain! :lol:

Eddie


----------



## jhelm

Perhaps this may have also had something to do with the reduction in caravan/motorcaravan thefts. The low-life are lying low.
Interesting what statistics can tell, or that is what conclusions one might make, that is one might attribute the fall in crime to better alarms systems and such while the reality is better police work.


----------



## eddievanbitz

jhelm said:


> Interesting what statistics can tell, or that is what conclusions one might make, that is one might attribute the fall in crime to better alarms systems and such while the reality is better police work.


My earlier post quoted the Police stating that better security was responsible.

Eddie


----------



## bigbazza

So sorry Margaret, just read your sad tale.
Glad your spirits are up.
Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## dikyenfo

eddievanbitz said:


> aguilas389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dikyenfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My walkies are 30 mile range and come from China. and are capable of transmitting thouugh buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> dikyenfo...............................
> Can you tell me more about the radios you have please. We bought some a couple of years ago that were around 50 euros and the spec promised the earth but they were rubbish.
> Tks
> Marion & Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmm! If they can transmit through buildings (30 mile range?) Think what it is doing to your brain! :lol:
> 
> Eddie
Click to expand...


----------



## Zebedee

Looks like it has already happened to Dikyenfo . . . . he's gone all blank!!

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dikyenfo

Sorry about that but as a radioham I have frequencies and power that others dont and can also run a separate amp up to 400 watts.
The point is that if someone gets to set off an alarm when one strikes up it sets the rest off and you get a very strong signal thro. the radio. 
If you are lively you can prevent the worst happenning and I was offerred the latest Mk 8 tazer from China the other day for a reasonable price and I was tempted to get one. I dont really know of a good reason that Brits are'nt allowed to protect their property as the rest of Europe.


----------



## busterbears

Really sorry to hear about this incident, it takes a while for your mind to settle after something like this. I really hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of your trip.

As a newbie to MHing I'm so excited about getting away I don't even think about security really, fortunately hubby is a prison officer and thats his prime concern. On sunday we stopped at the supermaket to pick up the papers/fresh bread etc after mountain biking, i went to get out too and he looked horrified "someone might steal the bikes off the rack on the car if we both go" he said, despite them being well strapped on, padlocked and so caked in mud you wouldn't know they were even bikes! I'm going to let him read this topic through even though it will be like lighting the blue touch paper for extreme MH security.


----------



## teemyob

*Agree*

"Really sorry to hear about this incident, it takes a while for your mind to settle after something like this. I really hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of your trip."

I have to agree and eventually you will almost forget it.

Just glad you are not harmed.

TM


----------



## barryd

Sorry to hear about your awful experience.

I have to say I dont bother with security. I think I can count on one hand the number of "We have been robbed" threads I have seen.

I certainly feel less worried once I leave Dover for France than I do in the UK.

There is always the slim chance that it may happen at some point but I think if you start to let things like this worry you then you wont enjoy your motorhoming.

What you have to remember is that nobody reports the thousands of motorhomers who _didnt_ get robbed or who _didnt_ get stabbed to death wild camping or who _didnt_ get gassed.

You can now guarentee of course Ill get robbed, gassed and probably eaten on my next trip!


----------



## pippin

Bustybears (ooooops, sorry, Freudian slip!) - the sight of your husband getting out of your van dressed in full prison officer uniform and a massive set of keys jangling from his belt will put off even the most hardened of Romanian urchin thieves!


----------



## mygalnme

Hi folks again, we decided after it had happened that either we turn round and go home or carry on and enjoy ourselves....we love motorhoming so decided on the latter...as many have said including my hubby we were not hurt and things can be replaced. Besides if we did let it spoil it they would have won hands down and we are not quitters :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackbirdbiker

dikyenfo said:


> Sorry about that but as a radioham I have frequencies and power that others dont and can also run a separate amp up to 400 watts.
> The point is that if someone gets to set off an alarm when one strikes up it sets the rest off and you get a very strong signal thro. the radio.
> If you are lively you can prevent the worst happenning and I was offerred the latest Mk 8 tazer from China the other day for a reasonable price and I was tempted to get one. I dont really know of a good reason that Brits are'nt allowed to protect their property as the rest of Europe.


Hi dikyenfo,
Interested in what frequencey you are using 8O 4 meters ? 2 meters ? 20 40 80 meters, and the amp...is it a linear amp ..sounds good to me :wink: 
--. ...-- --.. .. .

Keith


----------



## Zepp

mygalnme said:



> Hi folks again, we decided after it had happened that either we turn round and go home or carry on and enjoy ourselves....we love motorhoming so decided on the latter...as many have said including my hubby we were not hurt and things can be replaced. Besides if we did let it spoil it they would have won hands down and we are not quitters :lol: :lol:


Good for you Margaret and Tony , I hope you great time

Paul & Lynne


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Sorry to hear about your awful experience.
> 
> You can now guarentee of course Ill get robbed, gassed and probably eaten on my next trip!


You will if I ever catch up with you Barry. :evil: :evil:


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Sorry to hear about your awful experience.
> 
> You can now guarentee of course Ill get robbed, gassed and probably eaten on my next trip!


You will if I ever catch up with you Barry. :evil: :evil:


----------



## bob23

Hi,
No mention of the thief inside the supermarket.
I was pushing the trolley around Mercodona, Cambrils in September last year when a big young lad walking towards and past me caught my attention he then came from behind me and blocked the trolley saying one ma mento and leaned into the freezer taking out a packet and looking at it and me and shaking his head so I leaned forward and took it of him, with that I also took his mate with me as his hand was deep in my pocket,I turned on him and went to hit him but changed my mind and gave the pair a mouthful and they departed at speed.

Nothing was taken and he had the right pocket but I was mad for 2 days about it, I was already weary of the parking but am now on the look out inside.


----------



## pippin

All ROHAN trousers and shorts have interior zipped pockets.

Diffficult to describe but inside one of the side pockets there is an extra zipped pocket that is large enough for a wallet and passport..

My valuables are fairly safe inside that.


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your awful experience.
> 
> You can now guarentee of course Ill get robbed, gassed and probably eaten on my next trip!
> 
> 
> 
> You will if I ever catch up with you Barry. :evil: :evil:
Click to expand...

Dont forget you will have to get past Mrs D. Good luck with that.


----------



## jud

*Re: Agree*



teemyob said:


> "Really sorry to hear about this incident, it takes a while for your mind to settle after something like this. I really hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of your trip."
> 
> I have to agree and eventually you will almost forget it.
> 
> Just glad you are not harmed.
> 
> TM


hi teemyob how are you doing with the cigs not heard anything .jud


----------



## JohnGun

blackbirdbiker, do you want to know the frequency i use?

its     8O :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: dont tell anyone, sssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## Richard_M

SaddleTramp said:


> Yes we also do this, We also have the Caravan Defender alarm system and set it every time, They phone you as soon as the alarm goes, we tested it on about 4 occasions at different times and each time with 3 mins got the phone call.


3 minutes?

I fear that would be about two minutes too long and the scum would be long gone.


----------



## goldi

Morning folks,


A couple of years ago as we had rolled down from the millau bridge through Lodeve and onto Narbonne I kept noticing young women who were tricked up like prostitutes in laybys and small junctions. This started alarm bells ringing that we were in a dodgy area. Our campsite for the night was in Narbonne and we were off early the next day. I had been told that there was alot of crime in that part of France. What we must remember is tourists have money ,and where there are tourists there are crims.





norm


----------



## pippin

Thanks for the info Norm:

_I kept noticing young women who were tricked up like prostitutes in laybys and small junctions_

So that's what they were - I had thought of stopping to see if they were stranded!!


----------



## kaori

*Ladies of the night*

They are all along the Beziers to Narbonne road we saw them bei ng dropped off at 10 am in the morning,they are mostly Romanian or Nigerian ,working for drug money,we live down here and there are certains areas where you would not stop!

Some have old campervans along there which they use dont park by them!!

Beziers there are begging Romanians trying to sell you pups especially on market days.


----------



## goldi

Hey Kaori,

It sounds a bit like up here near Bradford, We have toput our stab proof vests on just to go to the outside lavatory !!!!



norm


----------



## eurajohn

With reference to "the ladies" you will see them at the side of the road in most of the forest areas in all parts of France. I've also seen them by the side of the road in Spain usually perched on display on plastic garden chairs!


----------



## pippin

Now I know what they are - I wouldn't touch them with yours!!


----------



## Tobysmumndad

In 2000, we hired a cabin cruiser from a boat base in Narbonne and spent two weeks exploring the Canal du Midi. The handover notes warned that there was a crime problem. (That was something that the brochure hadn't mentioned, obviously!) It specifically said not to moor the boat in the marina in the middle of Carcassonne, and leave it unattended, because of the near certainty of it being broken into. The advice was to moor at the boat base at Trèbes, and take a taxi, if we wished to go and wander round Le Cité.

On reaching Trèbes, we followed the instructions, and had a pleasant day off the boat. That evening a lone British yachtsman - mast unstepped and lashed to the deck - entered the marina at high speed, and in an agitated state. Could we please all moor around his small yacht, to hide him, and for protection? He was being pursued by a gang of 'Young Gentlemen of North African Extraction.' 

Turns out that he had moored his boat in the marina at Carcassonne and went off to get some provisions. He returned to find that his bike was missing, but on looking around, saw a young lad riding it. He succeeded in retrieving his bike by force of arms, and then found out that he had a big problem! He had made a hasty departure, but was worried that they might come looking for him. In the event, they didn't, but in the meantime, a boat hirer returned to find that his BMW had been broken into. It was parked at the marina, but out in the open. Thank goodness I'd paid extra to have our car in a secure garage at Narbonne!

It didn't spoil the holiday, but it made us much more watchful. On returning the boat to Narbonne, we washed it down, had a meal, and went to bed for the final night. During the night, we felt the boat rocking, and the sounds of movement. Being that it was a three-cabin boat, each with ensuite facilities, we assumed that one of the others had got up to go to the loo. In the morning, there were footprints all over our nice clean deck, but 'they' had not succeeded in gaining entry!

Back at work, my wife mentioned our holiday to a French lady. She confirmed that, stretching all along the coast, centred on Marseille, is notorious for crime.

We may have another boating holiday on the Canal du Midi, but I'm thinking that we might bring along Rolf ze German Shepherd mit ze razor sharp teeth und ze retarded sense of humour! (Still to be acquired.)



:wink:


----------



## barryd

Tobysmumndad said:


> In 2000, we hired a cabin cruiser from a boat base in Narbonne and spent two weeks exploring the Canal du Midi. The handover notes warned that there was a crime problem. (That was something that the brochure hadn't mentioned, obviously!) It specifically said not to moor the boat in the marina in the middle of Carcassonne, and leave it unattended, because of the near certainty of it being broken into. The advice was to moor at the boat base at Trèbes, and take a taxi, if we wished to go and wander round Le Cité.
> 
> On reaching Trèbes, we followed the instructions, and had a pleasant day off the boat. That evening a lone British yachtsman - mast unstepped and lashed to the deck - entered the marina at high speed, and in an agitated state. Could we please all moor around his small yacht, to hide him, and for protection? He was being pursued by a gang of 'Young Gentlemen of North African Extraction.'
> 
> Turns out that he had moored his boat in the marina at Carcassonne and went off to get some provisions. He returned to find that his bike was missing, but on looking around, saw a young lad riding it. He succeeded in retrieving his bike by force of arms, and then found out that he had a big problem! He had made a hasty departure, but was worried that they might come looking for him. In the event, they didn't, but in the meantime, a boat hirer returned to find that his BMW had been broken into. It was parked at the marina, but out in the open. Thank goodness I'd paid extra to have our car in a secure garage at Narbonne!
> 
> It didn't spoil the holiday, but it made us much more watchful. On returning the boat to Narbonne, we washed it down, had a meal, and went to bed for the final night. During the night, we felt the boat rocking, and the sounds of movement. Being that it was a three-cabin boat, each with ensuite facilities, we assumed that one of the others had got up to go to the loo. In the morning, there were footprints all over our nice clean deck, but 'they' had not succeeded in gaining entry!
> 
> Back at work, my wife mentioned our holiday to a French lady. She confirmed that, stretching all along the coast, centred on Marseille, is notorious for crime.
> 
> We may have another boating holiday on the Canal du Midi, but I'm thinking that we might bring along Rolf ze German Shepherd mit ze razor sharp teeth und ze retarded sense of humour! (Still to be acquired.)
> 
> :wink:


Im sure it was Trebes we tried to stay at last spring. The Aires book said there was an Aire by the canal but it was closed down when we got there. We looked for a wild spot between there and Carcasone but didnt find one and in the end just headed for the coast near Perpignan. Perhaps the aire was shut because of crime, maybe we were right to move on. I have to say driving through Marseille the previous year it looked dodgy as well.


----------



## oldosc

Hi
Old osc here (oldosc cause I am a bit, 73 and been wild camping for 20 years)
Sorry to hear the stories of the robberys.I think the consenus is that all South coast is susceptable to les voleurs, we were stuffed near Montpellier, reported to a weary Gendarme, who said..'Ah monsieur l'Anglais..pense bien, vous ete pres de lands de l'arabe vous voir seulment le sol, pense noir en Londres "
Which means dont be fooled by the sun and sand, think of night in London, would you leave a 30,000 euro van in the street there.
We were stuffed in Warsaw parked outside the Police station in 1993, in Pisa in 1997, Lost an electric drill in Albania 2010 (while I was watching. Lost a gearbox in Ukrane..2010(that was the roads.)
Was robbed of 2200 euros by a Fiat garage, who fitted a box to the van which lasted 1200 miles..too far to go back..
Never lost anything in Morocco..even wild camping..So 
I recon last 17 years Lady J and I have spent 2800 days travelling even with Saga at 200 quid a day, (check it) thats 560,000 pounds
so a few cameras, a telly and a raido or two, just dont count
P S in Spain 2003 they stabbed a tyre while we were in the van, then told us..while we were looking the third guy entered the van..all he got was a good kicking, but still cost 90 pound tyre
(Hope this wasnt too long 
oldosc


----------



## eddievanbitz

oldosc said:


> Hi
> Old osc here (oldosc cause I am a bit, 73 and been wild camping for 20 years)
> Sorry to hear the stories of the robberys.I think the consenus is that all South coast is susceptable to les voleurs, we were stuffed near Montpellier, reported to a weary Gendarme, who said..'Ah monsieur l'Anglais..pense bien, vous ete pres de lands de l'arabe vous voir seulment le sol, pense noir en Londres "
> Which means dont be fooled by the sun and sand, think of night in London, would you leave a 30,000 euro van in the street there.
> We were stuffed in Warsaw parked outside the Police station in 1993, in Pisa in 1997, Lost an electric drill in Albania 2010 (while I was watching. Lost a gearbox in Ukrane..2010(that was the roads.)
> Was robbed of 2200 euros by a Fiat garage, who fitted a box to the van which lasted 1200 miles..too far to go back..
> Never lost anything in Morocco..even wild camping..So
> I recon last 17 years Lady J and I have spent 2800 days travelling even with Saga at 200 quid a day, (check it) thats 560,000 pounds
> so a few cameras, a telly and a raido or two, just dont count
> P S in Spain 2003 they stabbed a tyre while we were in the van, then told us..while we were looking the third guy entered the van..all he got was a good kicking, but still cost 90 pound tyre
> (Hope this wasnt too long
> oldosc


Excellent Post

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## Phil42

Whilst I appreciate that this is an awful thing to happen, particularly when you're on your hols, I have travellled through many European countries for 30 years in three different camping vans/motorhomes, staying mostly on campsites but frequently leaving the van in supermarket car parks and other places. We have never had a break in/theft. 

Has no-one ever suffered whilst travelling in the U.K or is it always Johnny Foreigner who is responsible, just as he is for gassing, atrocious driving, dodgy water, forcing you off the road, dangerous electricity, inferior fuel, etc, etc?

Just asking.

Phil


----------



## oldosc

Hi Phil
nice post..but it really should be Johnny Turk (aka 1916) we were camped by the road 'bout 2005 when a Lorry pulled up, driver came to us and tried to tell us ..eventually with a few signs and a bit of German he pointed out that we were camped near a high tension line. and that at night the irrigation came on . We moved to where he showed us it was safe..took him half an hour..could not stop for coffee as he was late..any one had this in UK
Oldosc


----------



## mygalnme

*There is a light at the end of the tunnel*


After the awful start to our holiday we did manage to have a great time,meet some lovely people and enjoyed meeting old friends,now we have a new Savannah on order which will be a grateful present from my beloved late Mum, so yes there is a light  
Margaret


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Agree*



jud said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Really sorry to hear about this incident, it takes a while for your mind to settle after something like this. I really hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of your trip."
> 
> I have to agree and eventually you will almost forget it.
> 
> Just glad you are not harmed.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> hi teemyob how are you doing with the cigs not heard anything .jud
Click to expand...

Had the odd roll-up

Gave em up

Thanks.

But whilst we are on.

A good customer of mine and his wife were on Dover Parade about 5 years ago.

He stepped out of the van for a smoke when two blokes stepped up and asked him for a spare cigarette. So he obliged and gave them one each.

Then they turned on him and tried to mug him for money and valuables .

Despite being retired he is a former SAS soldier and has more martial arts and combat skills than I can remember.

Picked on the wrong one there.

TM


----------

